# iTouch 2.0: fonction de recherche



## phil3 (16 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche:

- d'une application capable de faire des recherches dans les notes de l'iTouch 2.0.

- ou d'une application dans laquelle on pourrait avoir des notes ou des fichiers synchronisables avec le Mac et avec une fonction de recherche sur les contenu.

J'ai parcouru VersionTacker et je n'ai rien vu qui fasse cela. Quelqu'un connait une application qui ferait cela?

Merci d'avance.
Phil


----------



## Gwen (16 Juillet 2008)

PhoneView répond à tes besoins. Tu peux accéder aux notes et ensuite faire une recherche avec Spotlight au besoin.


----------



## Macuserman (16 Juillet 2008)

> Bonjour



Encore toi ??!! 



> Je suis à la recherche:
> 
> - d'une application capable de faire des recherches dans les notes de l'iTouch 2.0.


Une application vieille comme le monde permet de le faire, l'application "Main".
L'application est décrite ici <---



> - ou d'une application dans laquelle on pourrait avoir des notes ou des fichiers synchronisables avec le Mac et avec une fonction de recherche sur les contenu.


Peut-être que "MyToDos" peu aller...
Ici !

J'espère que l'appli. ira... 
Elle peut être une alternative à PhoneView...


----------



## phil3 (16 Juillet 2008)

Eh oui, je vois qu'on se retrouve. Les deux iTouch-users de service. On va finir par lier amitié! 

Pour ce qui est de la main, ça risque de marcher mais d'être long...

J'utilise effectivement PhoneWiev depuis un bon moment. Génial pour mettre des notes dans l'iTouch mais c'est sur l'iTouch que je veux faire les recherches.

MyToDos... pas très clair de savoir si on peut entrer vraiment du texte et il n'est pas fait mention de recherche possible.

Merci en tout cas pour tes conseils.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2008)

Tu peux passer par Evernote
Voici une capture d'écran pour te montrer qu'il est possible de faire une recherche


----------



## Gwen (16 Juillet 2008)

phil3 a dit:


> J'utilise effectivement PhoneWiev depuis un bon moment. Génial pour mettre des notes dans l'iTouch mais c'est sur l'iTouch que je veux faire les recherches.



Comme tu parlais de synchro avec le Mac, je pensais que tu souhaitais faire des recherches sur ton ordi.

Concernant les autres logiciels, comme Evernote, ils se servent de la base de notes incluses dans l'appareil ou ils en créent une nouvelle?
Dans le second cas, c'est ballot je trouve.


----------



## phil3 (16 Juillet 2008)

Oui j'avais vu, mais il y a un autre problème  : il ne stocke pas les infos si l'iTouch mais sur le web et je ne suis jamais en zone où je peux me connecter lorsque je ne suis pas chez moi.


----------



## phil3 (16 Juillet 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Comme tu parlais de synchro avec le Mac, je pensais que tu souhaitais faire des recherches sur ton ordi.
> 
> Concernant les autres logiciels, comme Evernote, ils se servent de la base de notes incluses dans l'appareil ou ils en créent une nouvelle?
> Dans le second cas, c'est ballot je trouve.



oui en fait je désire pourvoir faire la recherche sur l'un ou l'autre, selon que je suis chez moi ou en déplacement. Le vrai problème est donc la recherche sur l'iTouch


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2008)

Oui mais quand les notes sont synchro, tu peux les consulter sans avoir de réseau.

Après quand tu crées une note sans être sous réseau, elle se mets en "Pending" et lorsqu'un réseau s'ouvre, Evernote l'envoie automatiquement sur le net et après tu gères le tout via l'application sur ton ordi.


----------



## Macuserman (16 Juillet 2008)

Par contre si je puis me permettre, nous sommes le 16 juillet, même si c'est demain iPhone "three ji" en France, je voudrais rappeler qu'il y a seulement 5 jours qu'AppStore a ouvert...

Vous avez remarqué que les applis ne cessent d'augmenter...alors même si pour le moment il ne semble pas exister l'appli de tes rêves, et que nos suggestions ne conviennent pas, nous on fait ça pour toi, donc tant mieux si ça va, et une prochaine sûrement si ça va pas..., je pourrais volontier parier qu'Intel est la meilleure société sur le marché processeur, même si je ne risque rien sur ce paris, si une appli qui  correspond à ce qu'il te faut sort d'ici 3 semaines !! 
C'est compliqué, je sais...


----------



## phil3 (16 Juillet 2008)

Oui t'inquiète pas, j'ai bien conscience que les choses vont évoluer très vite. Je pose ma question maintenant parce que je suis face à ce problème depuis avant le version 2.0, mais je sais bien que s'il n'y a pas de réponse aujourd'hui, il y en aura peut-être une après-demain.

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------

